# Zanderangeln an der Eider



## Blauhai (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand Tips für das Angeln auf Zander in der Eider geben?

Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub dieses Jahr im Sommer in Norddeutschland an der Eider. Habe gehört, dass man dort supergut auf Zander angeln kann.

Kann mir jemand die ein oder andere gute Zanderstelle dort verraten? Wäre klasse.

Wünsche allen hier für die kommende Saison viel Petri Hai.

Gruß Blauhai   #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Hallo Blauhai!

Wo angelst Du denn?


----------



## Hai2 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Wir waren letztes jahr im Frühjahr an der Eider direkt in der Kurve von Süderstapel.Dort ist ein sehr guter Hecht- und Barschplatz!!:q

Auf Zander haben wir es gar nicht versucht,aber ein Versuch würde sich dort auf jeden Fall lohnen!!Könntest ja mal wenns die Zeit erlaubt in Süderstapel vorbeifahren(wenns nicht allzu weit ist).

Ok viel Spaß an der Eider 
Petri,Marc


----------



## Blauhai (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

@ Raubfischer RD

Wo ich angele, ist noch nicht festgelegt. Wir wohnen jedenfalls in der Nähe von Hennstedt. Da ich mobil bin, kann ich auch etwas fahren, um eine gute Stelle zu erreichen.

Gruß Blauhai


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast dann würde ich Dir die Gegend um die Hohner Fähre enpfehlen. Dort ist die Eider sehr tief (für den Fluss) und Du kann gut mit einfacher Grundmontage und Köfis auf schöne Zander und Aal angeln.


----------



## Blauhai (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Danke für die Tipps. Werde mein Möglichstes versuchen.

Bin aber auch weiterhin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Blauhai


----------



## Blauhai (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo an der Eider ein Boot mieten? Wäre vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## Hai2 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

da wir letztes Jahr an der eider waren weiß ich,dass man auf jeden Fall vom boot aus angeln darf,wenn man einen abstand von 30m vom ufer einhält!|supergri 

kannst ja mal gucken,ob du irgendwo infos über Süderstapel herkriegst!Ist echt ne schöne gegend und beherbergt gute fangplätze! 


Petri,Marc


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Hallo Blauhai!

Bootvermieter kenn ich in meinem Gebiet nicht. Aber das ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig. Du findest immer ne schöne Stelle zu der Du nicht so weit laufen musst. Als weiteren Tip kann ich Dir auch den Gieselau Kanal (das ist die Verbindung zwischen NOK und Eider) empfehlen. Da kommst Du super ran und gute Fänge sind möglich. Vielleicht findes Du ein paar Berichte über den Browning Cup an dem GK. Da wird er ganz gut beschrieben.

Viel Spaß mfg

kai


----------



## Blauhai (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Danke für die Anregungen und Tips.

Bin jetzt zuversichtlich, dass ich den ein oder anderen Zander überlisten werden.

Gruß und Petri Heil.

"Blauhai"


----------



## hawkeye (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Die Strecke direkt bei Hennstedt kann ich dir in keinster Weise empfehlen...
Viel besser ist die Eider bei Delve oder Wrohm...
In Delve ist ein Campingplatz, wo es kein Problem sein sollte ein Boot zu organisieren. Falls du bei der Delver Strecke angeln solltest, würde ich meine Köderfische zum Zanderangeln nachts direkt hinter den Seerosen auslegen (ca 6-8 m vom Ufer). 
Wenns auf Aale gehen sol: Tauwurm direkt in die Mitte. Die Aale sind zwar im Schnittetwas kleiner, aber dafür kannst du in einer normalen Nacht 10 Stück ziehen... |supergri 

Also: Reinhauen!!!


----------



## Blauhai (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

@ hawkeye

Danke für den Tip. Delve ist nicht weit von meinem Urlaubsort. Werde das wohl dann in Angriff nehmen. Die Strecke scheint ja dann auch vom Ufer aus beangelt werden zu können.

Petri Hai

Blauhai


----------



## Marco.H (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Moin Blauhai

erstmal Moin aus Quickborn  S-H 

ich fahre immer an die Eider bei Prinzenmoor das liegt hinter Wrohm bzw Lexfähre 

von Wrohm aus richtung Lexfähre ( im Lokal Lexfähre bekommst du auch die 

Gastkarten ) dann über die kleine Brücke und dann die nächste Strasse rechts nach 2

kilometer dann nach Prinzenmoor abbiegen durch den mini ort bis zum T -Stück 

durchfahren dann nach links bis zum Bauern und dann auf die Wiese fahren

( denn Bauer / Landwirt fragen , der sagt aber zu 99 o/o ist in Ordnung ) und dann 

kannst du bis auf 10 meter an die Eider fahren ausladen und dann den Wagen  zum 

Wendehammer in 100 meter entfernung hinfahren und abstellen und dann kanst du 

wunderbar auf Hecht / Zander / Aal und Karpfen angeln .

Gruß Marco . H


----------



## Blauhai (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

@ Marco.H

na das nenn ich doch mal eine Wegbeschreibung. Klasse! 

Vielen Dank. Werde es antesten.

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## schmike (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderangeln an der Eider*

Hallo an Alle,

 ich werde dieses Jahr meinen Jahresurlaub ab 6.6. in Breiholz verbringen.

 Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps zum Angeln in der Eider auf Barsch/Zander/Aal geben?

 Wäre Euch dafür sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen los.

 Schöne Grüße


----------

